# Anyone used this tool?



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm looking to tool up for trail building/maintenance, and I see the Inteletool from Forestry Suppliers. It's a new product, looks like it's made primarily for the firefighters. And it's not cheap.

It's basically a telescoping fibreglass handle that comes with interchangeable heads: A pulaski, a mcleod, a fire rake, and a flapper...all in a handy carrying case. Usually an all-in-one product like this is a compromise in performance, but looking at the price and the fact it's made for firefighters, this may actually be a high quality tool. Anyone have any experience with this tool?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never used one. And you're right, it's not cheap. You can buy the individual tools for less than the heads for the Inteletool.

I checked out their website http://www.inteletool.com/fire-tools.htm and you don't need to buy the whole kit. For me, the Pulaski & Mcleod heads would be enough.

This is my unqualified opinion:

I wouldn't trust the telescopic pole unless I tried one for a few hours. I know what kind of a beating my Pulaskis & Mcleods take.

Swapping heads back & forth would become old really fast.

If it held together, it would be handy for transport.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has experience with the Inteletool.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

i have a telescoping tool but i don't think it really helps me much when i do trail work...


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

*Good for trail maintenance*

The tool might be really good for trail maintenance but not trail construction. Construction really beats up tools and they need to be replaced fairly often when they wear out. However, trail maintenance usually requires lighter tools and involves hiking/biking longer distances, so a combo-tool might makes sense. You could create a walking stick foot which would fit on the bottom of the collapsable handle so you could use it as both a tool handle and a walking stick.


----------



## justinwp (Nov 12, 2010)

Not only durability of the tool but your body. Fiberglass generally does not absorb shock as well in my experience and I'm betting a telescoping handle is even worse.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like my brother just ordered one of these for my birthday. I will find out what its good for.

cheers


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

I have an Inteletool shovel that I picked up for next to nothing in a closeout sale. The handle is very large in diameter, almost massive. I am 6'3" with very large hands but the handle is too large to use comfortably for long periods of time. The heads are also very heavy because the section that mates into the handle is solid steel.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

No way would I go with a tool like you described.

Nothing feels quite like swinging a well sculpted hickory handle attached to a well made iron head. It is one of the things that makes trail work enjoyable.

As mentioned above, a handle made not-just-right will fatigue the hand and arm, make for a bad swing, and ultimately be relegated to the back corner of the basement.

Yes, I'm a trail tool junkie.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Miker J said:


> ....
> 
> Yes, I'm a trail tool junkie.


Really? Not me.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

My Inteletool mcleod showed up in the mail the other day. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I can make observations right away. 1st, it is heavy. The head is made very stout and welded. The handle is big like mentioned above. It shrinks down to about 2ft long, which is short but not short enough to stick in an average trail riding backpack. 

I can see it being a good behind-the-seat truck tool or part of a larger bag of tools that need to be stored and hauled. In its defense, it seems to be well constructed.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice selection of tools. I am surprised you don't have any Rouge Hoes.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

dlennard said:


> Nice selection of tools. I am surprised you don't have any Rouge Hoes.


There's one in there.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is an alternative sold by a friend of mine. He designed these and has them manufactured to his standards. He also stands behind them. Highly recommended.

Home


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Anyone use the Max Ax?

Our TM group had one back in NJ (donated to us). The handle was comfortable (well, for a plastic handle), and the attachments went on & off without much fuss. Fit nicely into the Bob trailer (also donated) which was outfitted with the plywood tool holder.

The MAX ? An ax, shovel, pick, rake, hoe and more all in one, it accommodates seven tools onto a single polyglass handle multipurpose tool & the Safety Impact Wrench ?

JMJ


----------



## BikerPeteOz (Feb 20, 2013)

Another alternative is the Packhoe Track Tool.

This is much lighter (1kg/2.2lb) has a neat head that combines pick, mattock, rake and hoe. It assembles in seconds (really) and fits inside a hydration pack like the Camelback Mule.

The Packhoe is intended for general light maintenance, not heavy duty construction, but it's got a 450 brinnel through-hardened steel head and can do a surprising amount of work for such a light tool.

If what you want is a tool to carry out on the bike, this is a pretty good option.

Disclaimer - I build them, so I'm biased!

Peter


----------



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice, he had the booth at PTBA right? I remember looking at those and thinking if I was ever in the market that would be the one. Those machined joints are a work of art!


----------

